# Stone Lake



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Well this is the best I have ever caught out of Stone Lake. Think it was a fluke....still can't complain 3lbs.7ozs *



*







*

*Released for another day*


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice fish...


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice fish ..... Did you camp up there as well ?


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

GREAT pic :clap NICE bass :bowdown 

LOVE fishing lake Stone. I fish there often andhead up there every june for a week of camping and fishing. lake is FULL of 1-2 lb bass. We usually averagequitea few 3-5 lbers. The biggest we have caught from there was several years ago and was right at 8 lbs


----------



## fraidknot (Mar 27, 2009)

GOOD JOB NOW CAN YOU MOVE SOME ROLLS THE DAMN CONVEYORS BACKED UP:moon


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fraidknot (3/26/2009)*GOOD JOB NOW CAN YOU MOVE SOME ROLLS THE DAMN CONVEYORS BACKED UP:moon


*????You lost me on that one Fraidnot. Hey,Patriot10, I have never done very good at Stone lake, although my uncle says "big bass in there". Do you catch lots of bass there, have you seen any big uns there.*


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish outta Stone !!!!! :clap


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice bass. I've been wanting to get back up there for a while. It's been almost 20 years since I fished up there.

What works good for the bass and are there any bream up there?


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

lake full of bream. definitly more lil bait snatchers than big uns tho:banghead For bass I do really well on top water in the mornings and then a weightless watermelon seed zoom fluke around the stumps later in the day. my favorite top waters there are an original rapala floater in open water and a frog in the slop. :bowdown

When they are chasing the shad, A sliver diamond shad with black back works well fished deep:bowdown

At least that is what works for me :letsdrink


----------

